# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D

## wetti

*Lời nói đầu*


Hôm nay chúng tôi sẽ tiến hành test chiếc card đồ họa mới nhất của ASUS là GTX 980 Poseidon có tên mã là ASUS POSEIDON-GTX980-P-4GD5. Chiếc card này được trang bị hệ thống tản nhiệt lai khủng kết hợp lỏng và khí gọi là DirectCU H2O, một bo mạch PCB được custom, các linh kiện chất lượng cao và mức xung được ép sẵn mang đến trải nghiệm chơi game đỉnh cao và hoạt động cực kỳ êm ái. Chiếc card này có bộ tản nhiệt khá to cho phép nó hạ nhiệt nhanh với 2 chế độ sử dụng tản nhiệt nước hoặc gió. Bạn có quyền quyết định chế độ tản nhiệt cho GTX 980 Poseidon, nên nhớ là với tản nhiệt khí thì chiếc card khi hoạt động chưa vượt quá 70*C. Chiếc GTX 980 này thuộc vào phân khúc sản phẩm cao cấp ROG và sẽ có bộ cấp nguồn điện tử DIGI+ VRM, tụ đen Nhật Bản 10K và tản nhiệt lai DirectCU H2O kết hợp tản nhiệt khí và nước cho hiệu năng tản nhiệt cao và độ ồn thấp.


Thị trường PC rất thú vị và càng lúc thì GURU3D chúng tôi càng nhận thấy các hệ thống Gaming PC ngày càng phổ biến giống như sự trỗi dậy của các chiếc xe cơ bắp Mỹ trong thời gian gần đây vậy. Có lẽ ai đó trong số chúng ta rất muốn được sở hữu một Gaming PC đỉnh vì ai cũng biết trải nghiệm game trên PC lúc nào cũng tuyệt vời hơn các hệ máy khác nhiều. Cách đây khoảng 1 năm rưỡi, NVIDIA đã cho ra mắt kiến trúc GPU mới được đặt tên là Maxwell theo tên của một nhà vật lý học. Không nhiều người biết rằng Maxwell là thế hệ GPU thứ 10 trong lịch sử NVIDIA. Với nhiều mục tiêu thiết kế cần đạt đến (hiệu năng cao cùng độ tiêu thụ thấp) NVIDIA rất mong GPU của mình được xử lý dưới tiến trình 20nm một khi các dòng sản phẩm cao cấp của hãng ra mắt. Và tới tháng 9 năm nay, tiến trình 20nm vẫn là nỗi niềm xa vời, và vì thế NVIDIA đành phải dùng kế hoạch B là sử dụng lại tiến trình 28nm, và họ đã cho ra đời GPU thế hệ hai thuộc họ Maxwell là GM204. Vâng, GM204 chứ không phải là GM210 nghĩa là NVIDIA một lần nữa sẽ sử dụng con chip "cao cấp" và không phải chip "đỉnh cao" dành cho thế hệ sản phẩm mà trong số đó chúng tôi sắp đánh giá tới đây. Và với chip GM204 này thì NVIDIA khai thác gần như toàn bộ khả năng của con chip này hơn bạn tưởng. Hãy nghĩ tới một chiếc card có hiệu năng đạt được cái đẳng cấp của GTX 780 Ti khi xưa nhưng là tiêu thụ điện thấp hơn. Bạn đã thấy kích thích chưa? Đó chính là mục tiêu tối thượng mà Maxwell theo đuổi, hiệu năng càng cao và độ tiêu thụ điện năng càng giảm. Với chip GM204, NVIDIA cho ra đời 2 sản phẩm GTX 970 và GTX 980. Bạn có nhận thấy là NVIDIA đã bỏ qua series 800 không? Vì đơn giản là để người dùng tránh bị nhầm lẫn giữa sản phẩm cho nền di động và nền máy bàn như hồi GTX 200, 200M series thuở trước. Trong bài viết này chúng ta sẽ được thấy kiến trúc đứng đằng sau cái tên Maxwell, hiệu năng chơi game từ độ phân giải Full HD tới Ultra HD, độ tiêu thụ năng lượng và nhiệt độ phát sinh v.v...


ASUS ROG GTX 980 Poseidon Platinum Edition được ép xung sẵn và trang bị bộ tản nhiệt lai DirectCU H2O kèm theo 2 quạt làm mát chống bụi, 3 ống đồng tản nhiệt và 1 water block, cho phép người dùng có thể vừa dùng tản nhiệt nước lẫn khí hoặc dùng mỗi thứ độc lập nhau. Xung bộ nhớ của con này cũng được ép xung sẵn và chúng ta sắp được xem GTX 980 Poseidon làm việc như thế nào ngay sau đây.


​

----------


## cokhinao

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*

*Vài hình ảnh về ROG GTX 980 Poseidon*



Đây là phiên bản Poseidon của GTX 980 vì thế xung nhịp của nó sẽ cao hơn bản gốc và được trang bị bộ cấp nguồn điện tử DIGI+ VRM với 10 phase nguồn.



ASUS thiết kế bo mạch PCB rất khác so với bản gốc. Bạn sẽ thấy bo mạch PCB này có tới 10 phase nguồn và dùng 2 đầu 6 và 8 pin để cấp điện cho khả năng ép xung.



Chiếc card này dài 29cm kèm luôn cả tản nhiệt. Chiếc Poseidon này có xung nhịp được ép xung sẵn với xung nhịp nhân là 1179MHz tăng tốc 1278MHz.



Xung bộ nhớ của con này được giữ nguyên ở mứ 7GHz và băng tần bộ nhớ 256 bit có dung lượng 4GB GDDR5.



ASUS vẫn giữ nguyên tông màu chủ đạo đỏ đen của ROG. Đặc biệt với tản nhiệt lai DirectCU H2O thì đây là chiếc tản nhiệt đẹp nhất mà chúng tôi từng biết. Phía trên là 2 ống dẫn cho tản nhiệt nước nhưng như đã nói, chiếc card này sẽ hoạt động tốt mà không cần dùng đến tản nhiệt nước.



Chiếc card này có tụ rắn 10K có tuổi gấp 5 lần so với tụ thường, cuộn cảm đạt chuẩn Super Alloy Power.



Thật tốt là con này được trang bị backplate vốn đang dần trở thành tiêu chuẩn chung cho các card đồ họa cao cấp. GTX 980 Poseidon có độ tiêu thụ điện tối đa là 165W nhưng do có xung nhịp cao và có khả năng lên cao nữa nên chúng ta sẽ cộng thêm 25W nữa. Bộ tản nhiệt DirectCU H2O có các ống đồng đường kính 10mm.



Có rất nhiều cổng kết nối cho con này, bạn sẽ có 3 cổng Display Port full size, 1 cổng HDMI 2.0 full size và 1 cổng DVI. HDMI 2.0 cho phép nó có thể đạt độ phân giải 4K/UHD ở tần số 60Hz, Display Port tuy chỉ 1.2 nhưng nó có hỗ trợ eDP 1.4.



Bản gốc GTX 980 có 2 đầu nguồn 6 pin, chiếc Poseidon thì 2 đầu 6 và 8 pin. Do đó nó sẽ cho phép bạn cấp nhiều điện hơn cho card để tăng cường khả năng ép xung.



Như bạn thấy đấy, chiếc card này có 2 đầu cắm SLI cho phép nó có thể chạy chế độ đa card SLI 4-way với 3 con GTX 980 khác, nhưng chúng tôi khuyên nên chạy SLI 2-way để đảm bảo hiệu năng cũng như ít lỗi driver hơn. Phải nói là thiết kế con này nhìn rất đẹp, tập trung vào nền đen đỏ chủ đạo. Khả năng ép xung của con này có thể lên đến 1.6GHz (xung tăng tốc) với tản nhiệt nước, rất tốt nhưng chúng tôi sẽ nói về vấn đề này sau .



Trên đỉnh card chúng ta có thể thấy có 2 đầu nối 2 ống bơm dành cho tản nhiệt nước. Nói thật thì ai mua con này mà không dùng đến tản nhiệt nước thì hơi bị phí đó.



Chúng tôi sẽ gắn Posedon với bộ tản nhiệt nước Zalman Reserator XT để chiếc card này sẽ được làm mát tốt cho phép nó đạt nhiệt độ GPU 45*C khi stress card.



2 đầu nối ống bơm có kích cỡ 1/4 inch, phía bên phải của chúng có đèn LED và đèn LED khi nhá màu đỏ thì sẽ cho người dùng biết là chiếc card này đang hoạt động.



​- - - - - - - - - - Gộp bài viết - - - - - - - - - -

*Setup hệ thống | Đo độ tiêu thụ điện năng*


Gắn card NVIDIA nào cũng dễ dàng cả nhưng với Poseidon thì bạn hãy chắc chắn rằng bộ nguồn PSU của bạn có đủ 2 đầu nguồn 6 pin và 8 pin nhé.


​

Tải về driver mới của card NVIDIA GeForce tại đây.


Một khi lắp xong, chúng tôi boot vào Windows, cài đặt driver mới nhất và restart máy lại để hoàn thành quá trình lắp card vào hệ thống. Không nhất thiết phải thiết lập bất kì thông số tùy chỉnh nào nữa trừ khi bạn là người thích vọc phá các thông số trong trình đơn NVIDIA control panel.


_Độ tiêu thụ điện năng_


Cách đo như sau: Chúng tôi sẽ giám sát độ tiêu thụ năng lượng từ máy tính. Chúng tôi chỉ stress GPU và không stress CPU. Điện năng trước và sau khi stress sẽ cho chúng tôi biết lượng điện năng tiêu thụ của card như thế nào. Hệ thống test của chúng tôi có con CPU thuộc hàng trâu uống nước là Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition SB-E nền tảng chipset X79. CPU này được ép xung lên mức 4.6 GHz cho cả 6 nhân. Sau đó chúng tôi tắt chức năng tiết kiệm điện cho bo mạch chủ và CPU để đảm bảo kết quả benchmark không bị ảnh hưởng. Chúng tôi sẽ tính toán độ tiêu thụ năng lượng chỉ riêng GPU và không tính điện năng tổng của hệ thống.


_Độ tiêu thụ điện năng của ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon như sau:_



Hệ thống nghỉ = 120WHệ thống khi GPU stress nặng = 303 WChênh lệch = 183 WattsĐiện năng trung bình khi nghỉ ~10 WattsĐiện năng tiêu thụ của GPU = ~ 193 Watts


​
Đây là chart so sánh điện năng tiêu thụ của GTX 980 Poseidon so với các card khác khi tải nặng, và đây là so riêng GPU với nhau chứ không tính luôn cả hệ thống.


Và đây là lời khuyên của chúng tôi khi chọn mua nguồn để nuôi GTX 980 Poseidon:

Nếu chạy đơn card thì nguồn công suất thực 500W sẽ là lựa chọn thông minh.Nếu chạy SLI 2-way thì ít nhất nguồn công suất thực phải đạt tầm 750W-800W.

----------


## hoang_kisirong

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*

*Nhiệt độ card*


Đây là nhiệt độ GPU khi chúng tôi đo bằng bộ cảm biến nhiệt bên trong GPU. Đầu tiên là chế độ nghỉ (IDLE) và sau đó là tải (LOAD).






​Ở chế độ nghỉ, chỉ cần nhiệt độ dưới 50*C là ổn, dưới 40*C là quá tốt. Chúng tôi không chỉ test mỗi GTX 980 Poseidon mà còn những chiếc card khác nữa, nếu tất cả đều chạy game thì nhiệt độ sẽ như thế nào? Chúng tôi sẽ đo nhiệt độ cao nhất khi chạy game của từng card.


Sau khi stress card và giám sát nhiệt độ kỹ càng thì chúng tôi có những kết quả như sau về con GTX 980 Poseidon:



Tản khí: Nhiệt độ card khi test game nặng ổn định trong khoảng 69*C. Chúng tôi chỉ ghi chú nhiệt độ cao nhất chứ không phải trung bình.Tản nhiệt nước: Nhiệt độ card khi test game nặng ổn định trong khoảng 45*C. Chúng tôi chỉ ghi chú nhiệt độ cao nhất chứ không phải trung bình.
Tất cả các bài test đều được thử nghiệm với nhiệt độ môi trường là 20-21*C.


_
Nhiệt độ khi dùng tản khí, rất tốt và không ồn lắm._


_
Nhiệt độ khi dùng tản nhiệt lai, một kết quả rất ấn tượng._​

----------


## medi

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*

*Hệ thống test và môi trường test*


_Hệ thống test_



> *Mobo:* MSI Big Bang XPower II
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3960 Extreme (SB-E) @ 4.6GHz 6 nhân
> *VGA:* ASUS ROG GTX 980 Poseidon 4GB
> *RAM:* 2x4GB DDR3
> *PSU:* Corsair AX1500i 1500W Platinum
> *Màn hình:* Dell 3007WFP - QHD (2560x1600) / ASUS PQ321 4K/UHD (3840x2160)
> *OS:* Windows 7 64 bit SP1
> *Driver:* 344.75 WHQL


_Danh sách phần mềm bench_



> Dragon Age: Inquisition
> Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor
> Battlefield 4
> Metro Last Light
> BioShock infinite
> Tomb Raider
> Medal of Honor Warfighter
> Crysis 3
> 3DMark 11
> ...


_Lưu ý về số khung hình trên giây (FPS)_



> <30 FPS --- Trải nghiệm gameplay kém
> 30-40 FPS --- Trải nghiệm gameplay trung bình
> 40-60 FPS --- Trải nghiệm gameplay tốt
> >60 FPS --- Trải nghiệm gameplay rất tốt


*​**Benchmark*


_Middle Earth: Shadow Mordor_


*Thiết lập: Very High* - chạy benchmark built-in 3 lần lấy trung bình.



> ​


Thiết lập Ultra là quá sức với GTX 980 Poseidon nên chúng tôi khuyên các bạn nên về Very High để có trải nghiệm tốt hơn.



> ​


_Dragon Age: Inquisition_


*Thiết lập:*

Ultra Quality2x MSAAHBAO+



> ​


_Thief 2014_


*Thiết lập:*

DX11 / MantleVery High Image Quality8x Anisotropic FilteringScreenspace reflection onParallax Occlusion mapping onFXAA onContact Hardening Shadows onTesselation on



> ​


_Tomb Raider 2014_


*Thiết lập:*

DX11Ultra Quality modeFX AA enabled16x AF enabledHair Quality Normal (TressFX disabled)Tessellation OnSSAO Ultra



> ​


_Bioshock Infinite_


*Thiết lập:*

DirectX 11Ultra Quality và mở DDODFXAA



> ​


_Battlefield 4_


*Thiết lập:*



> ​


DX11Ultra mode2x MSAA enabled16x AF enabledHBAO enabledMàn chơi: Reach the VIPs




> <script type="text/psajs" orig_index="9">(function(){window.pagespeed=window  .pagespeed||{};var b=window.pagespeed,c=function(){};c.prototype.a=fu  nction(){var a=document.getElementsByTagName("pagespeed_iframe"  );if(0<a.length){for(var a=a[0],f=document.createElement("iframe"),d=0,e=a.attrib  utes,g=e.length;d<g;++d)f.setAttribute(e[d].name,e[d].value);a.parentNode.replaceChild(f,a)}};c.prototy  pe.convertToIframe=c.prototype.a;b.b=function(){b.  deferIframe=new c};b.deferIframeInit=b.b;})();
> pagespeed.deferIframeInit();</script><pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5ki2uPJ5bto?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""><script pagespeed_orig_type="text/javascript" type="text/psajs" orig_index="10">
> pagespeed.deferIframe.convertToIframe();</script></pagespeed_iframe>


- - - - - - - - - - Gộp bài viết - - - - - - - - - -

*Lời kết*


_Ưu_



> Tản nhiệt lai DirectCU H2O rất hiệu quả.
> Có backplate bảo vệ.
> Độ ồn thấp.
> Phiên bản GTX 980 được ép xung sẵn xung nhân.
> Hiệu năng mặc định tốt ở các độ phân giải Full HD, 2K và 4K.
> Hỗ trợ đầy đủ các công nghệ mới từ NVIDIA như MFAA, DSR...
> Khả năng ép xung rất cao.


_Khuyết_



> Không ép xung sẵn xung nhớ.
> Giá đắt (600 EUR).


​
*Nguồn: GURU3D*​

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*

chưa được ép xung sẵn hả trời chán thế

----------


## ilgod

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*

hiệu năng kinh thế, bàn này có con mini nữa phải không

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*




> hiệu năng kinh thế, bàn này có con mini nữa phải không


hiện giờ chỉ có con 970 mới có bản mini thôi nha bạn

----------


## songdonggun

*Trả lời: [Dịch] Đánh giá ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon từ GURU3D*

2 quạt sao không đối nhỉ đáng lẽ phải sole chứ

----------

